# How much should it cost to paint a car hood?



## Johnboat

My wife's 6 year old dark green metallic Honda Accord is still shiny except for the hood. For some reason the paint there has totally faded, streaked and failed. The roof and trunk are fine. Not sure why the hood is bad. So she goes to a major body shop and they quote $800. She of course declines. 

Heck I could even take the thing off and take just the hood to the shop. How much should it cost to repaint it? I know there would be a little prep work, but this is not a collision hood.....just needs new paint.


----------



## Profish00

$800 is a good price for a good paint job.


----------



## wmrcer

200-300 depending on the place and the quality of the paint job.


----------



## wmrcer

Profish00 said:


> $800 is a good price for a good paint job.


Not for just a hood..


----------



## mastercylinder60

for just a hood, $800 is a little high. shop around. it should be more in the $300-500 range.


----------



## bwguardian

The reason it is that way is because the heat from the engine. Is the insulation still intact on the under side of the hood? Relative to paint prices, I was going to just have the hood of a car I am restoring done and was quoted $400 which I thought was high, so I shoped around and found a guy that will paint the whole car for $1,000...now, it is a white vert but it will be shot in base coat clear coat. Paint price is more about what is going to be done and preparation is everything. More than likely the shop that gave you that estimate was going to repaint that whole area as that paint is hard to match.


----------



## Little-bit

I got two prices to have the hood painted my 96 model Toyota Tacoma. They were both $300.


----------



## speckle-catcher

I good shop won't paint just the hood. They'll also blend the paint onto the fenders to make it less noticeable that the hood was painted.

that might explain the additional cost.


----------



## Knot Kidding

speckle-catcher said:


> I good shop won't paint just the hood. They'll also blend the paint onto the fenders to make it less noticeable that the hood was painted.
> 
> that might explain the additional cost.


X2 They wont touch it because they can't guaranty a match without blending (unless it's somebody that's going to pain the whole car for $1000.00 Good luck with that).


----------



## FISH ON

Call Dan at Tyler Auto Body .They are off the loop and old Jacksonville. They did a lot of work for me when i was in car business.


----------



## Johnboat

*I dont want a like new car out of it.*

I too think engine heat was the culprit....but the under hood padding is still in place.

I specifically do not want the fenders feathered in to match. I just want the hood prepped and shot with the correct paint # paint. We can live with a little difference....since it is not on a horizontal viewing plane with any other panel I really think it will not show different too much. It looks real bad now.

Thanks for everyone's advice.


----------



## up4mud

speckle-catcher said:


> I good shop won't paint just the hood. They'll also blend the paint onto the fenders to make it less noticeable that the hood was painted.
> 
> that might explain the additional cost.


That sounds fair to me for a good paint job. Just remember, you get what you pay for. They will probably have to strip the bad paint all the way down to the metal. (labor) Now days materials cost a lot. You are paying for paint,primer,sand paper, masking tape/blocking materials etc... The shops who say they can paint an entire car for a grand, are not going to give you a quality paint job. Those are the paint jobs that peel and flake off when you drive it through a car wash. They basically scuff the paint then apply the paint over that.


----------



## reelthreat

You can do it like this one.. I think she'd like it :biggrin:


----------



## Johnboat

*Getting it done for $150*

I took wife's 2001 Honda Accord to a little shop a block from my office. The owner explained what everyone here said....the failure was from engine heat because Honda doesn't put good enough insulation. The right way is to feather in both fenders to blend/match. Otherwise he couldnt guarantee a perfect match.

But I explained that it was a 10 year old car, etc. He got the paint code from the door. He and a helper removed the hood and will do it for $150. I drove the hoodless car back under wife's carport (she is using another car borrowed from out of town parents)

I am pretty sure this is what's called for in this situation but I am hoping too. (again you had to see how bad the hood looked relative to the rest of the car)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Johnboat

*Update....hood painted*

It took 2+ weeks (as I predicted for a low dollar job) but I saw the hood primed and sanded and then being buffed after painting....looks like no shortcuts on the process. Its back on the car and wife is very pleased....especially for $150 out the door (they even washed the car for her). It is mirror shiny and since it is on top, the slight difference from new paint to old paint on the fenders is hardly noticeable (and waaay better looking than the old faded worn through paint.) Thanks.


----------



## ralph7

*wow*

happily ever after.
name of the shop?


----------

